# Well, thanks to.....



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

well, thanks to you assholes, i need a walk in humidor! :x 8)

today i was mowing my grass, and the mail man came up...delivered two envelopes and left. (ive been looking over my shoulder ever since i called out the BBS) but then, the doorbell rang about an hour later. i opened the door and there stood TWO men wearing turbins. very quickly they pulled out a box each and threw it over my head and into my open door. i turned and in my best Arnold Schwarzenegger voice i yelled "EVERYBODY DOWN!!!" i ducked and covered, my daughter jumped out the window... and my wife...

we'll my wife threw her body over the devices and all i heard was a WHUMP.

i had so many emotions going through my mind.... im gonna miss my wife, man that looked cool, and thank God i dont have to rebuild this house.

so the visitation for Sara Molleck 3/31/80 - 7/14/2008 will be this friday.

party to immediately follow :twisted:

and the weapons that Mr. Acesfull, and Mr. Python chose....

first aces:

nick sent me a bottle of crown royal (which will meet its demise the next time i go camping or tailgaiting) an Oliva sample pack with an assortment of VERY tasty looking cigars. (i almost ordered this myself about 2 weeks ago). and some misc. sticks including 2 cohiba's (i think red dots) 2 smaller cohiba red dots, a very tasty smelling REO, a graycliff, and because im a bitch and smoke flavored sticks a CAO bella vanilla.










thanks so much nick... im overwhelmed by the hit.... but am just thick headed enough to consider a counter attack................... in about a year or two :roll:

BTW the terminator pic is property of JJMOLLECK enterprises, and any unautherized use will cost you a 1666.

thanks again!

and now mr python....

this guy is nuts.... i really dont have the word.... just see for yourself.

total destruction..

this guy is a badass!

the bomb included

4 issues of cigar magazine
2 mini bottles of crown
3 knives
12 Don Tomas special editions
1 Inmenso (all i can say about this one is GOOD GOD!)
1 onyx reserve
1 corjo vibe
1 REO
1 indian tabac classic
1 indian tabac nonpareil
1 EL Mejor espresso
1 SOL Cubano cuban cabinet
1 CI Legends red label
1 puros indios
1 5 vegas gold
1 5 vegas shorty
1 CAO criollo
1 Perdomo lot 23

26 sticks all together! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

im speechless... honestly, thanks you both so much. im not saying i wont, but it will be a long time before i **** with you guys again!

joe


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:lolat: 









no problem JJ... but something tells me, you're not out of the woods... just yet... :twisted:

this new IRAM technology attacks in stages.....

oh yeah i put that CAO in there because I got it for my GF and she doesnt like those.. and I figured since you like the ACID's you might like it.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

oh god, i am not even joking.... hopefully someone bombs me with a humidor, and abig one. its getting cramped here!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> oh yeah i put that CAO in there because I got it for my GF and she doesnt like those.. and I figured since you like the ACID's you might like it.


yeah they're pretty good. i had one in the petite corona sample pack i got when i first started


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

No problem man.

Next time be a little more careful of who you attack :lol: :lol: .

Enjoy!

(I agree with Aces, I have a feeling it's not over.)
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice hits fellas...I didn't know Bob was in the BBS, though!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

he's not but he is an alli


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy christ on a crutch! What a hit!!!!!!!!!

BRAVO!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Nice hits fellas...I didn't know Bob was in the BBS, though!!





Acesfull said:


> he's not but he is an alli


Yeah, when Aces and I get together, we are known as The SFWC. 
The Super Fuerte Wrecking Crew!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 8) :smoke:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

good work fellas.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Python said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hits fellas...I didn't know Bob was in the BBS, though!!
> ...


i dont think ill ever get all of you straight... amish mafia, hillbilly mafia, BBS, FFAG, SFWC,

:roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Nice hits fellas...I didn't know Bob was in the BBS, though!!


I think it's a FFAG thing I guess. :lol:

Somebody got their @ss handed to them!! Awesome hit guys!


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

You guys are out of control!!! 

In a good way, of course!! :beerchug:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

dude, that's a crazy double hit! too bad about your wife.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

So I see he got you as well, this guy is BRUTAL to the noobs, Another sweet hit Aces!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wait for it.... wait for it...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tracking Number: 1Z 354 0WV 03 4152 989 8 

Type: Package 
Status: Delivered 
UPS has delivered the shipment.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Good Lord, is all i can say.... my wife wasnt home to throw herself on this one. and it was funny, i was feeling tremors as i turned into my neighborhood.

Nick, you are an UNBELIEVABLE BOTL!!! this is too much. and i cant tell you how much this was needed and appreciated.

to catch everyone up, nick and bob, tag teamed me on monday... and i got home today to ANOTHER package...

a beautiful 50 count cherry humidor with a cutter poly glycol solution, and humi crystals.

i cant wait to season it and load this puppy up.

thanks again friends..... i owe you one







:twisted: :twisted: 





and this is me basking in the destruction, smoking a don tomas bob nailed me with.

THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

my pleasure bro.. i was hoping they would hit on the same day.. I orderd that a week ago and send the package out friday thinking they would hit at the same time.... but im just glad it got to you safely.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Is the BBS copy-catting Brian? :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

its the new IRAM technology


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

yeah, its deffinately IRAM, if he were copy catting Brian, it would have came with a kilt and smelled like sour kraut




:???:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:rotfl: Well done Nick!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet aftershock to the original bombing!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW Nick & Co. Its a tactical clinic on destruction.... Well done!!!!!
http://wwwapps.ups.com/ietracking/tracking.cgi?tracknum=1Z170X200353215589


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> http://wwwapps.ups.com/ietracking/tracking.cgi?tracknum=1Z170X200353215589


howd you get my tracking number for my CI order? err wait :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > http://wwwapps.ups.com/ietracking/tracking.cgi?tracknum=1Z170X200353215589
> ...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

it says its going to land friday... but ill be in cincy fri-sun.... i gotta warn my mom and evacuate the rest of the premises!


----------

